# Toro 724 model 38510



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Gang...picked up a 724 Toro yesterday for $25. Got it fired up today with no issue...had to replace fuel line...drain water from carb..you know the drill. I was running sweet and I let it run for a while in the driveway while I was working on the Powershift. Of course it stalled while I wasn't watching her and won't restart. I'll check spark tomorrow and if good will throw a chinese carb on her. If no spark, I got a used Honda 6.5 hp dying to power a Toro. I'm sick of messing with points on the old Tec's.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice, you are really scoring on the Toro's lately. Maybe it just ran out of gas . . . :smile2:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice grab, you are coming across a lot of toro's


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I like them......but I don't think the public likes them as well as other brands...not shiny enough.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> I like them......but I don't think the public likes them as well as other brands...not shiny enough.....


* Blame that on that BLOODY Epoxy paint that was used in those years.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you sure it's the paint and not the owners storing them outside in the sunlight ??

Nice score. Hopefully it's just crud in the carb.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice score! 

I bet it's corroded points... lots of "fun" popping-off the flywheel several times to dial-in that ignition. :smile_big:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I popped on a Chinese carb....problem solved!.....the engine ran so good once I started it with ether....I didn't think it was the carb. I never cleaned the original, cause it ran so good once started. Starts right off now.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I think that 38510 is the wrong model number


----------

